# Dp/Dr weed recovered 90%. Something is missing



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

Hallo Guys,
Im New here. I am from Germany, 15 years old btw 
First I want to say sorry for the following grammar mistakes.
I experience/ed dp/ dr with anxiety because of weed and my realtionship which broked up
Okay....
All started 4 month ago:
Me and my Girlfriend splitted up and I was sad. I cried a lot and had no fun. I just exist. No fun or happinesses.
2 month ago I met friends who smoked weed a lot. I didn't wanted to try because I was no in the mood. However I took 5 deep hits. After 10 minutes I got a panic attack. I felt out of my body and thought that my body is only a case. It was strange!! Additionally I felt like a spectator. 
I tried to calm down. My friends told me to relax and I told myself: calm downs it's just the weed. Tomorrow it will go away.
I drove home and went to bed.

At the next morning I still felt like a spectator. I got many panic attacks. 
I question my whole life and reality. The more I thought about it the worse it got. 
So I tried to just calm down. 
At the next day I felt really bad. I went to a psychiatrist and she told me that I haben dp. She was really easy and didn't help me. So I started googling.

However the first 3 weeks were horrible. I could sleep well and sometimes thought clear but I felt sick. 
I wasn't that worse. I had crazy thoughts but only for 2 days. (I thought 2 days that i am in a stimulating game or something)

Now I feel great. I hadn't think about Dp dr for 2 week now. I feel great. I am not 100% recovered but my anxiety is 99% away. I feel stronger and know that the crazy thoughts are nonsense. I feel reality but a mirror scares me still. Also if I think about it and discribes it, i feel it a little bit of dp dr. But it is not that bad. I know that this feeling is just a lie. Sometimes I think about how long it will take to recover or why something still feel strange .... 
All in all I feel myself and reality BETTER...
This is missing;

100% be sure that reality is real. 
Mirrors are strange 
People sometimes seem like animals 
I am bored 
Question a lot everything
Feel depressed 
LED a realy bright

-------------

I know that i am on my way to be fully "normal"
I know that I should keep distract and exercise
BUT i wanted to tell my development because i read a lot of story's and wanted to ask a few questions .

Now my Questions:

1. Do you think the feeling of something is still
Strange will go away (it's not worse it doesn't scare me, but it sucks) ?
2. What I should expect how long it will take to feel 100% normal (1 month ?? I personally think that I am almost recovered but I need a few days/weeks to accustom to the reality again :~))
3. it is possible to feel 100% normal for 1 week or longer and than fall back to dp dr?? Should I expect this ?
4. Can someone tell his experience of the last step of his recovery??pls

Thanks for reading. 
You can ask me everything and I will answer.

Regards 
Theo


----------



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

Please answer
I will answer all your questions. I learned much about dp dr and about how to heal faster. (Acceptance, letting go, distract, eat healthy, exercise)


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Theo,

Congrats on your progress. I'd say that you may want to give it time. You've been through a really tough experience, and after effects are pretty normal. It's like when you get a flu and for a few days after you still feel somewhat effected, while not still being ill. Also, do things that are very good for your brain/body/self. There's a concept called "neuroplasticity". Basically what it means is that the brain/mind has the ability to bounce back and heal itself through making new pathway connections. So there is hope that you'll reach that 100% you are so patiently waiting for. Cheers!


----------



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hey Theo,
> 
> Congrats on your progress. I'd say that you may want to give it time. You've been through a really tough experience, and after effects are pretty normal. It's like when you get a flu and for a few days after you still feel somewhat effected, while not still being ill. Also, do things that are very good for your brain/body/self. There's a concept called "neuroplasticity". Basically what it means is that the brain/mind has the ability to bounce back and heal itself through making new pathway connections. So there is hope that you'll reach that 100% you are so patiently waiting for. Cheers!


Thank you very much
Its difficult to keep motivated
Regards


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Know that if anybody you know were to have this struggle, then they too would find it just as hard or maybe even worse off than you are. You are a survivor. Soldier on through


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm also Theo, and I also suffered DP from weed. The feeling lasted a good two weeks, completely disappeared for a few more weeks, came back after the stress of coursework for a few more weeks and now hasn't returned since. Best thing you can do is avoid worrying, or even thinking, about it too much. Keep yourself busy and eventually it should go away. Don't isolate yourself and get some human contact. Also, try to stay stress-free for a while as that can make it worse.

1.) I'm 99.99% back to normal now, if I'm really stressed then I feel a bit weird but it's not an issue.

2.) As long as you don't smoke again, it's possible to realistically get over it within a month but if you continue thinking about when it will go then that has the potential to keep you in a bad cycle.

3.) Definitely possible, especially if something triggers it.


----------



## justjoshin1190 (Jun 5, 2019)

It seems that a lot of peoples DR/DP is caused by weed. I am sadly in the same boat.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------

